# Modemmanager cannot connect Sierra 3G modem

## freifunk_connewitz

Hi,

my laptop has a built-in GSM-module that has been working all the time and providing connectivity over mobilephone network. I use it only rarely and realized a while ago that it always fails to connect to the network now. some update must have changed something.

hardware: Sierra Wireless MC 8305 (lsusb: Bus 002 Device 004: ID 1199:9011 Sierra Wireless, Inc.)

kernel options:

```
CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MXUPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_QCAUX=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_QUALCOMM=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIERRAWIRELESS=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WWAN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION=m
```

kernel modules:

```
box linux # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

iptable_nat             2015  0

nf_nat_ipv4             4699  1 iptable_nat

nf_nat                 13365  1 nf_nat_ipv4

algif_skcipher          9152  0

af_alg                  5593  1 algif_skcipher

vboxpci                14254  0

vboxnetadp             18374  0

vboxnetflt             16580  0

uvcvideo               71151  0

videobuf2_vmalloc       4710  1 uvcvideo

videobuf2_memops        1545  1 videobuf2_vmalloc

videobuf2_v4l2         10291  1 uvcvideo

qcserial                6484  2

videobuf2_core         24671  2 uvcvideo,videobuf2_v4l2

usb_wwan                6191  1 qcserial

usbserial              22345  6 qcserial,usb_wwan

videodev              127794  3 uvcvideo,videobuf2_core,videobuf2_v4l2

vboxdrv               357329  3 vboxnetadp,vboxnetflt,vboxpci

x86_pkg_temp_thermal     5317  0

coretemp                5980  0

iwldvm                118079  0

ghash_clmulni_intel     4296  0

sdhci_pci              15321  0

sdhci                  27944  1 sdhci_pci

mmc_core               98898  2 sdhci,sdhci_pci

i2c_i801               12848  0

iwlwifi               108339  1 iwldvm

i2c_smbus               3169  1 i2c_i801

e1000e                163870  0

mei_me                 18186  0

ptp                    10332  1 e1000e

mei                    52627  1 mei_me

pps_core                6529  1 ptp
```

so it seems the modem is still working and the correct modules are loaded automatically. also MMCLI agrees on that:

```
box linux # mmcli -m 0

/org/freedesktop/ModemManager1/Modem/0 (device id 'd77202cf083ebb6bb54d4f3d0ff067ebb8ced83e')

  -------------------------

  Hardware |   manufacturer: 'Sierra Wireless Inc'

           |          model: 'MC8305'

           |       revision: 'D3200-STSUGN-1575  1  [Nov 22 2010 09:00:00]'

           |      supported: 'gsm-umts'

           |        current: 'gsm-umts'

           |   equipment id: '355096040726068'

  -------------------------

  System   |         device: '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.6'

           |        drivers: 'qcserial'

           |         plugin: 'Generic'

           |   primary port: 'ttyUSB1'

           |          ports: 'ttyUSB0 (qcdm), ttyUSB1 (at)'

  -------------------------

  Numbers  |           own : '+4917638710443'

  -------------------------

  Status   |           lock: 'none'

           | unlock retries: 'unknown'

           |          state: 'enabled'

           |    power state: 'on'

           |    access tech: 'unknown'

           | signal quality: '0' (cached)

  -------------------------

  Modes    |      supported: 'allowed: 2g, 3g; preferred: none'

           |        current: 'allowed: 2g, 3g; preferred: none'

  -------------------------

  Bands    |      supported: 'unknown'

           |        current: 'unknown'

  -------------------------

  IP       |      supported: 'ipv4, ipv6'

  -------------------------

  3GPP     |           imei: '355096040726068'

           |  enabled locks: 'none'

           |    operator id: 'unknown'

           |  operator name: 'unknown'

           |   subscription: 'unknown'

           |   registration: 'idle'

  -------------------------

  SIM      |           path: '/org/freedesktop/ModemManager1/SIM/0'

  -------------------------

  Bearers  |          paths: 'none'

```

but whenever I try to connect via network manager, it fails to do so. here is the log what happens when I activate the 3G modem (including attempt to connect to my provider with the settings that had been working all the time):

```
Nov  9 12:33:11 box NetworkManager[3134]: <info>  [1510227191.6769] manager: WWAN hardware radio set enabled

Nov  9 12:33:11 box NetworkManager[3134]: <info>  [1510227191.6771] (ttyUSB1): modem state changed, 'disabled' --> 'enabling' (reason: user preference)

Nov  9 12:33:11 box NetworkManager[3134]: <info>  [1510227191.6773] audit: op="radio-control" arg="wwan-enabled:1" pid=3584 uid=1000 result="success"

Nov  9 12:33:11 box NetworkManager[3134]: <info>  [1510227191.6777] device (ttyUSB1): state change: unavailable -> disconnected (reason 'modem-available') [20 30 58]

Nov  9 12:33:11 box NetworkManager[3134]: <info>  [1510227191.6799] policy: auto-activating connection 'FONIC2'

Nov  9 12:33:11 box NetworkManager[3134]: <info>  [1510227191.6832] device (ttyUSB1): Activation: starting connection 'FONIC2' (b6877c68-2ddd-4f95-87e8-246904e6a00b)

Nov  9 12:33:11 box NetworkManager[3134]: <info>  [1510227191.6837] device (ttyUSB1): state change: disconnected -> prepare (reason 'none') [30 40 0]

Nov  9 12:33:11 box ModemManager[3149]: <info>  Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager1/Modem/0: state changed (disabled -> enabling)

Nov  9 12:33:11 box ModemManager[3149]: <warn>  (ttyUSB1): port attributes not fully set

Nov  9 12:33:11 box ModemManager[3149]: <info>  Simple connect started...

Nov  9 12:33:11 box ModemManager[3149]: <info>  Simple connect state (4/8): Wait to get fully enabled

Nov  9 12:33:11 box ModemManager[3149]: <info>  Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager1/Modem/0: 3GPP Registration state changed (unknown -> idle)

Nov  9 12:33:12 box ModemManager[3149]: <info>  Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager1/Modem/0: state changed (enabling -> enabled)

Nov  9 12:33:12 box ModemManager[3149]: <info>  Simple connect state (5/8): Register

Nov  9 12:33:12 box NetworkManager[3134]: <info>  [1510227192.3823] (ttyUSB1): modem state changed, 'enabling' --> 'enabled' (reason: user-requested)

Nov  9 12:33:12 box ModemManager[3149]: <info>  Simple connect started...

Nov  9 12:33:12 box ModemManager[3149]: <info>  Simple connect state (4/8): Wait to get fully enabled

Nov  9 12:33:12 box ModemManager[3149]: <info>  Simple connect state (5/8): Register

Nov  9 12:33:12 box NetworkManager[3134]: <warn>  [1510227192.4294] modem-broadband[ttyUSB1]: failed to connect modem: Network timeout

Nov  9 12:33:12 box NetworkManager[3134]: <info>  [1510227192.4294] device (ttyUSB1): state change: prepare -> failed (reason 'gsm-registration-timeout') [40 120 32]

Nov  9 12:33:12 box NetworkManager[3134]: <warn>  [1510227192.4299] device (ttyUSB1): Activation: failed for connection 'FONIC2'

Nov  9 12:33:12 box NetworkManager[3134]: <info>  [1510227192.4304] device (ttyUSB1): state change: failed -> disconnected (reason 'none') [120 30 0]

Nov  9 12:33:12 box NetworkManager[3134]: <info>  [1510227192.4313] policy: auto-activating connection 'FONIC2'

Nov  9 12:33:12 box NetworkManager[3134]: <info>  [1510227192.4324] device (ttyUSB1): Activation: starting connection 'FONIC2' (b6877c68-2ddd-4f95-87e8-246904e6a00b)

Nov  9 12:33:12 box NetworkManager[3134]: <info>  [1510227192.4326] device (ttyUSB1): state change: disconnected -> prepare (reason 'none') [30 40 0]

Nov  9 12:33:12 box ModemManager[3149]: <info>  Simple connect started...

Nov  9 12:33:12 box ModemManager[3149]: <info>  Simple connect state (4/8): Wait to get fully enabled

Nov  9 12:33:12 box ModemManager[3149]: <info>  Simple connect state (5/8): Register

Nov  9 12:33:12 box ModemManager[3149]: <info>  Simple connect started...

Nov  9 12:33:12 box ModemManager[3149]: <info>  Simple connect state (4/8): Wait to get fully enabled

Nov  9 12:33:12 box ModemManager[3149]: <info>  Simple connect state (5/8): Register

Nov  9 12:33:12 box NetworkManager[3134]: <warn>  [1510227192.4871] modem-broadband[ttyUSB1]: failed to connect modem: Network timeout

Nov  9 12:33:12 box NetworkManager[3134]: <info>  [1510227192.4871] device (ttyUSB1): state change: prepare -> failed (reason 'gsm-registration-timeout') [40 120 32]

Nov  9 12:33:12 box NetworkManager[3134]: <warn>  [1510227192.4876] device (ttyUSB1): Activation: failed for connection 'FONIC2'

Nov  9 12:33:12 box NetworkManager[3134]: <info>  [1510227192.4881] device (ttyUSB1): state change: failed -> disconnected (reason 'none') [120 30 0]

Nov  9 12:33:12 box NetworkManager[3134]: <info>  [1510227192.4888] policy: auto-activating connection 'FONIC2'

Nov  9 12:33:12 box NetworkManager[3134]: <info>  [1510227192.4898] device (ttyUSB1): Activation: starting connection 'FONIC2' (b6877c68-2ddd-4f95-87e8-246904e6a00b)

Nov  9 12:33:12 box NetworkManager[3134]: <info>  [1510227192.4899] device (ttyUSB1): state change: disconnected -> prepare (reason 'none') [30 40 0]

Nov  9 12:33:12 box ModemManager[3149]: <info>  Simple connect started...

Nov  9 12:33:12 box ModemManager[3149]: <info>  Simple connect state (4/8): Wait to get fully enabled

Nov  9 12:33:12 box ModemManager[3149]: <info>  Simple connect state (5/8): Register

Nov  9 12:33:12 box ModemManager[3149]: <info>  Simple connect started...

Nov  9 12:33:12 box ModemManager[3149]: <info>  Simple connect state (4/8): Wait to get fully enabled

Nov  9 12:33:12 box ModemManager[3149]: <info>  Simple connect state (5/8): Register

Nov  9 12:33:12 box NetworkManager[3134]: <warn>  [1510227192.5433] modem-broadband[ttyUSB1]: failed to connect modem: Network timeout

Nov  9 12:33:12 box NetworkManager[3134]: <info>  [1510227192.5434] device (ttyUSB1): state change: prepare -> failed (reason 'gsm-registration-timeout') [40 120 32]

Nov  9 12:33:12 box NetworkManager[3134]: <warn>  [1510227192.5439] device (ttyUSB1): Activation: failed for connection 'FONIC2'

Nov  9 12:33:12 box NetworkManager[3134]: <info>  [1510227192.5443] device (ttyUSB1): state change: failed -> disconnected (reason 'none') [120 30 0]

Nov  9 12:33:12 box NetworkManager[3134]: <info>  [1510227192.5453] policy: auto-activating connection 'FONIC2'

Nov  9 12:33:12 box NetworkManager[3134]: <info>  [1510227192.5464] device (ttyUSB1): Activation: starting connection 'FONIC2' (b6877c68-2ddd-4f95-87e8-246904e6a00b)

Nov  9 12:33:12 box NetworkManager[3134]: <info>  [1510227192.5467] device (ttyUSB1): state change: disconnected -> prepare (reason 'none') [30 40 0]

Nov  9 12:33:12 box ModemManager[3149]: <info>  Simple connect started...

Nov  9 12:33:12 box ModemManager[3149]: <info>  Simple connect state (4/8): Wait to get fully enabled

Nov  9 12:33:12 box ModemManager[3149]: <info>  Simple connect state (5/8): Register

Nov  9 12:33:12 box ModemManager[3149]: <info>  Simple connect started...

Nov  9 12:33:12 box ModemManager[3149]: <info>  Simple connect state (4/8): Wait to get fully enabled

Nov  9 12:33:12 box ModemManager[3149]: <info>  Simple connect state (5/8): Register

Nov  9 12:33:12 box NetworkManager[3134]: <warn>  [1510227192.5961] modem-broadband[ttyUSB1]: failed to connect modem: Network timeout

Nov  9 12:33:12 box NetworkManager[3134]: <info>  [1510227192.5962] device (ttyUSB1): state change: prepare -> failed (reason 'gsm-registration-timeout') [40 120 32]

Nov  9 12:33:12 box NetworkManager[3134]: <info>  [1510227192.5964] policy: disabling autoconnect for connection 'FONIC2'.

Nov  9 12:33:12 box NetworkManager[3134]: <warn>  [1510227192.5967] device (ttyUSB1): Activation: failed for connection 'FONIC2'

Nov  9 12:33:12 box NetworkManager[3134]: <info>  [1510227192.5970] device (ttyUSB1): state change: failed -> disconnected (reason 'none') [120 30 0]
```

I should mention that networkmanager also does not show any signal strength info. I searched the forums and google, without success. can anybody help me or has an idea where else to look?

thank you!

cheers,

ffc

[Moderator edit: changed [quote] tags to [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## spnngl

Hi,

I had the same issue with my EM7455 after upgrading my kernel from 4.9.x to >=4.12.

They had been changes in the kernel modules. To fix it you need to install last version of modemmanager (1.6.10) to fix it (i also upgraded some dependencies).

I made an ebuild if you want to use it.

Hope it fixes it for you too.

----------

## freifunk_connewitz

hi and thank you for the tip.

I'll wait til 1.6.10 is in the portage tree and test it here.

----------

